# [SOLVED]nVidia Geforce GTX 260 : no such device error

## Rr2516

As the title suggests I have a gtx 260 installed. I have emerged xorg-server and nvidia-drivers.

When I run:

```
modprobe nvidia
```

I get the error:

```
 FATAL: Error: inserting nvidia (path to module): No such device
```

running Xorg -configure generates the same error and informs me:

```

X.Org X Server 1.9.4

Release Date: 2011-02-04

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 x86_64 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux ray-gentoo 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 #4 SMP Sun Feb 20 20:05:16 EST 2011 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sdc2

Build Date: 20 February 2011  06:52:05PM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.20.2

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Feb 20 20:27:37 2011

List of video drivers:

   nv

   nvidia

FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r5/video/nvidia.ko): No such device

(EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module. Please check your

(EE) NVIDIA:     system's kernel log for additional error messages.

(EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module-specific error, 0)

(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

(EE) NV: The PCI device 0x10de05e2 (GeForce GTX 260) at 02@00:00:0 has a kernel module claiming it.

(EE) NV: This driver cannot operate until it has been unloaded.

Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices.

  Configuration failed.

```

if there are is any other output I should post here please let me know and thank you for any help in advance,

RrLast edited by Rr2516 on Mon Feb 21, 2011 7:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cach0rr0

just a thought, how do you get on with nvidia-xconfig ?

----------

## Rr2516

nvidia-xconfig generated xorg.conf

```

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 260.19.29  (buildmeister@swio-display-x86-rhel47-04.nvidia.com)  Wed Dec  8 12:27:39 PST 2010

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0

    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## Rr2516

I found another post with similar issues so I went back and wrote the output of emerge nvidia-drivers to a file and searched for any warnings. unfortunately there was nothing there (that I saw). I can post the output here (or somewhere else) if needed.

----------

## cach0rr0

possible to dump your kernel .config up on pastebin?

I ask because you should have:

```

hplaptop ~ # zgrep -i nvidia /proc/config.gz 

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_MBP_NVIDIA is not set

hplaptop ~ # zgrep -i riva /proc/config.gz 

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

```

If FB_RIVA or FB_NVIDIA are selected, you will have precisely this issue with the nvidia driver. Both of these should NOT be selected. 

This would be the first thing I'd check to be honest.

----------

## Rr2516

I'd be happy to do this...but I'm rather new so if you could point me in the direction of the config file I'd appreciate it

-Rr

----------

## cach0rr0

no worries

the config file you used to build your kernel should be in /usr/src/linux/.config

if you configure the kernel to do so, it will also keep a gzipped copy of the .config within /proc/config.gz, so this is also a spot you can find it

you should be able to upload this to pastebin.com, or, if you just post the output of:

```

egrep -i '(riva|nvidia)' /usr/src/linux/.config

```

It should show something like:

```

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_MBP_NVIDIA is not set

```

I guess it would also be useful to know if you used genkernel to get a kernel, or if you built a kernel by hand.

----------

## Rr2516

here are the specific nvidia settings

```

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_MBP_NVIDIA is not set

```

I built the kernel by hand. I thought it would be a good thing to learn.

----------

## Rr2516

Here is the whole config file: http://pastebin.com/sG8ZQpc3

----------

## cach0rr0

hrmm...what about grep -i nouveau /usr/src/linux/.config ?

the message from trying to load nvidia.ko is that there's no such device 

the message from nv is that the device is there, but it's already occupied

so it seems like there's a device that nv knows about, that nvidia doesn't know about, however nvidia didnt create it so it cant be what locked nv out, and nv didnt create a device nvidia knows about

if that makes sense 

so that makes me guess nouveau may be fouling things up.

----------

## cach0rr0

 *Rr2516 wrote:*   

> Here is the whole config file: http://pastebin.com/sG8ZQpc3

 

posted before i could reply  :Smile: 

and indeed, lookie what i see:

```

CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU=y

CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU_BACKLIGHT=y

CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU_DEBUG=y

```

So let's try taking these out, rebuild the kernel, move it over to /boot as you did before (and make sure to update grub.conf), and reboot

I would also check and see if you have a /proc/config.gz at all, because having this present makes it much easier to be 100% sure what config your currently-running kernel is using

----------

## Rr2516

```

# grep -i nouveau /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU=y

CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU_BACKLIGHT=y

CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU_DEBUG=y

```

This seems like a reasonable answer to me. I'll recompile the kernel without nouveau and see what happens

----------

## Rr2516

rebuilt kernel without nouveau

```

# grep -i nouveau /usr/src/linux/.config

# CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU is not set

```

still getting an identical output from modprobe nvidia and Xorg -configure

----------

## cach0rr0

just poking around /sys a bit to see if it shows us what driver is hooked up to a particular device 

possible to post your lspci -k ? 

Assuming there's a driver that has the shit locked/occupied/whatever, if the driver is built as a module, I *think* we should be able to see it by doing:

```

ls /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000\:00\:02.0/driver/module/drivers/

```

I will admit I'm unfamiliar with the "02@00:00:0" nomenclature that log uses - it's probably something common that everyone but me knows, but hey, I don't know it  :Smile: 

But as I poke around /sys I can see some interesting things, for example:

```

hplaptop drivers # ls /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000\:00\:02.0/driver/module/drivers/

pci:i915

```

```

# ls /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000\:02\:00.0/driver/module/drivers/

pci:iwlagn

```

Just so you can see how my brain is working here. I wouldn't be taking this track, except that NV seems to know what device it should be looking at, it just can't "attach" (I don't know the right word?) because something else has already done it.

Looking at your config, the only thing I can gather is maybe one of the framebuffer drivers is fouling things up (e.g. uvesafb) - i guess we could try deselecting these. I do remember the nvidia driver doesn't need much at all configured in the kernel in order to work, but that there's loads of stuff that can prevent it from working.

----------

## Rr2516

here is the output of lspci -k: http://pastebin.com/NKebZa8H

and 

```

# ls /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000\:00\:02.0/driver/module/drivers/

ls: cannot access /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:00:02.0/driver/module/drivers/: No such file or directory

```

Thanks for all your help, I really appreciate, sorry for the delayed response but I unexpectedly became unconscious for about 8 hours...

Edit:

I went through the directories and got into drivers so I'm here:

```

# pwd

/sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:02:00.0/driver/module/drivers

```

and inside:

```

# ls

pci:nouveau

```

----------

## Rr2516

some additional output:

```
# less /proc/modules

sil164 3764 0 - Live 0xffffffffa0ae3000

ch7006 15821 0 - Live 0xffffffffa0ad9000

gspca_main 20355 0 - Live 0xffffffffa0012000

xt_mark 1125 0 - Live 0xffffffffa000c000

scsi_wait_scan 711 0 - Live 0xffffffffa0006000

test_nx 1595 0 - Live 0xffffffffa0000000

```

So even though I have nvidia listed here:

```

# less /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

# /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:  kernel modules to load when system boots.

#

# Note that this file is for 2.6 kernels.

#

# Add the names of modules that you'd like to load when the system

# starts into this file, one per line.  Comments begin with # and

# are ignored.  Read man modules.autoload for additional details.

# For example:

# aic7xxx

test_nx

scsi_wait_scan

display

xt_mark

gspca_main

g_webcam

nvidia

ch7006

sil164

nvidia

```

it's not appearing in my listed modules and nouveau seems to be claiming the pci card but running rmmod nv or rmmod nouveau fails because it's not listed as a module and yet I just rebuilt my kernel and removed support for it so there seems to be somewhere else that this thing is coming from.

So to sum everything up: What the?

----------

## Rr2516

So I was able to solve this. though I wasn't being careful so I'm not sure which change fixed it so I will list them all:

I recompiled the kernel again but changed from uvesa to vesa and I modified the settings for the drivers in device drivers video settings.

on reboot I got the big text again, indicating nouveau was gone.

running 

```
modprobe nvidia
```

worked and I updated the modules. 

Thank you for your help cach0rr0. I really appreciate it, woul have been lost without your guidance.

-Rr

----------

